# Chinese SIGINT



## mike_cos (Nov 20, 2011)

The Project 2049 Institute, young Washington think tank with a focus on Asia-Pacific region,has just published this interesting, because synthetic document on the Third Department of Defence Staff of the Chinese. More or less the equivalent of the U.S. NSA, which is one oft he main structures of Beijing Sigint Intelligence, responsible for a significant part of the cyber operations.
The report examines the structure of command, the operating divisions (twelve) and research facilities connected to it.... enjoy

The Chinese People's Liberation Army Signals Intelligence and Cyber Reconnaissance Infrastructure


----------



## Olias (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder how this development will affect network exploitation by china in the future. A separate SIGINT counterpart to the NSA, one can assume, will only lead to a streamlining of their present operations. I don't really know much about SIGINT, because I am not a crypto, but a Lieutenant back at my last command was talking about developments he had seen coming from China, and this isn't unlike one of the things he mentioned. Really I am just surprised an institution like this hadn't arisen earlier, as China has always been notoriously aggressive in their collection attempts against the US military.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> The Project 2049 Institute, young Washington think tank with a focus on Asia-Pacific region,has just published this interesting, because synthetic document on the Third Department of Defence Staff of the Chinese. More or less the equivalent of the U.S. NSA, which is one oft he main structures of Beijing Sigint Intelligence, responsible for a significant part of the cyber operations.
> The report examines the structure of command, the operating divisions (twelve) and research facilities connected to it.... enjoy
> 
> The Chinese People's Liberation Army Signals Intelligence and Cyber Reconnaissance Infrastructure


 
Thanks Mike, great find mate.


----------



## mike_cos (Nov 21, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Thanks Mike, great find mate.


Stay tuned mate... stay tuned,,, we are at the beginning only...


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Nov 22, 2011)

Olias said:


> *I don't really know much* about SIGINT, because I am not a crypto, but....


 
I've been here for about 18 months. Is my observation correct in that you've been here since Saturday and yet you almost have more posts then I do?


----------

